# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Repetitive Nap Lucid Dream.

## marcc

This is all theoretical, i.e. I haven't tested it out yet; it just seems like it might work, though.
An RNLD is basically many short naps in quick succession until you're body becomes accustomed to slipping in and out of physical awareness. I'm guessing by the time you achieve SP in under 2 minutes (nano/micro-naps), you should try to LD. Thanks to neuroplasticity  :smiley:  spending maybe one afternoon should get the ball going. Eventually (this is still all in theory), you will be able to WILD in a matter of seconds, after a lot of practice.

----------


## slash112

well, when i come back from school, i switch my laptop on, and it can take a while to boot up sometimes, and im very tired so i sort of fall asleep for a small amount of time, (small amount because im trying to stay awake) so this could be good for me. but i really just dont fully understand how to do this thing.

do i fall asleep shortly, then wake up, then fall asleep again then wake up tons of times on the same day? or is it like a nap every day? even if this question is answered i still dont understand what you are getting at. you should have had step by step instructions for what to do.

----------

